# Memory lane classic swap meet



## WES PINCHOT

Does anyone have the correct date
for the fall swap meet?


----------



## rlhender

Pulled this from ML web site...



 OCT. 26,27 MEMORY LANE CLASSICS (FALL)


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*Oct. 26,27 memory lane classics (fall)*

SORRY TO SAY, THE FENDER DOCTOR AND RED DAVIS THE UNICYCLE MAN
WILL BE UNABLE TO MAKE THE OCT. 26,27 MEMORY LANE CLASSICS (FALL)
SWAP MEET. 
SEE YOU IN APRIL 2013.
IN THE MEANTIME YOU CAN REACH THE FENDER DOCTOR FOR
SCHWINN CYCLE LOCK REPAIR, REPLACEMENT AND KEYS AT:
wespinchot@yahoo.com
847 259 0484 cst


----------



## TheFizzer

What times does this start & end on Saturday?


----------



## walter branche

*usually friday start*



TheFizzer said:


> What times does this start & end on Saturday?




At these events people gather early ,, usually early friday or thursday night ,and some people do no leave untill sunday ,, the bicycle museum of america is nearby ,, south on 75 ,,walter branche


----------



## thebicyclejungle

What's the address to the swapmeet?  Thanks


----------



## rideahiggins

*Photos of the spring swapmeet*

While looking around Memory Lanes website I found alot of pics from the sprng show. Go to http://www.memorylane-classics.com/  and at the bottom left hand corner click on fun stuff to see the photos. There are even some they took from the roof top of the store.


----------



## thebicyclejungle

rideahiggins said:


> While looking around Memory Lanes website I found alot of pics from the sprng show. Go to http://www.memorylane-classics.com/  and at the bottom left hand corner click on fun stuff to see the photos. There are even some they took from the roof top of the store.




Thanks! The event look great!! I googled up the address and found it. (Why didn't I think of it before?) 

Here it is.. 

24516 3rd Street, Grand Rapids, OH


----------



## Butch

For those traveling to Memory Lane from the north or west, the bridge on SR 109 (damascus bridge) is closed. Not that big of a deal, you can still cross the river at Grand Rapids. Shouldn't affect  too many.  The new Rt 24 may throw you a bit, not as many exits as the old 24. Just a little heads-up for someone.


----------



## rebirthbikes

Just spoke with Lisa and Gary today and from what they told me they're expecting folks to show up on Tuesday afternoon. Speaking from experience... I usually head up on Wednesday and look at the early arrival stuff go back on Thursday to watch em roll in, shop Thursday night and Friday morning. Go back on Saturday morning for the late arrivals. Usually the swap ends around 3 on Saturday. It just depends on the weather and the crowd.

Hope it helps,
Judd


----------



## scrubbinrims

Isn't arriving on Tuesday or Wednesday for a Saturday swap a little crazy?
Grand Rapids, OH is around an 11 hour drive for me and this swap favors local folk that don't have to invest 4 to 5 hotel nights, vacation days from work, and time from family... which is why I just might boycott that meet as the good stuff is gone by the time I get there (for the most part).
There should be a Friday arrival period, better for everyone.

Hi, I'm Chris and I approve of this message.


----------



## npence

I agree with you Chris and I'm only 2 hrs away if it starts on Friday it should start on Friday not 3 days before,


----------



## bike

*been that way for a long long time*



scrubbinrims said:


> Isn't arriving on Tuesday or Wednesday for a Saturday swap a little crazy?
> Grand Rapids, OH is around an 11 hour drive for me and this swap favors local folk that don't have to invest 4 to 5 hotel nights, vacation days from work, and time from family... which is why I just might boycott that meet as the good stuff is gone by the time I get there (for the most part).
> There should be a Friday arrival period, better for everyone.
> 
> Hi, I'm Chris and I approve of this message.




early bird gets the worm...


----------



## rideahiggins

*ML*

For the summer swapmeet there were sellers showing up Friday at noon. Some didn't come until Saturday late in the morning. Lots of guys had already left so it meant more deals for me. I was the last one out at about 3:00.


----------



## hoofhearted

LEMME SEE , NOW ... if i get to this meet on a Friday or Saturday .. the actual days the meet is advertized .. 
instead of being at this meet a few days early and maybe staying an extra day ...i will save $$$ on those 
extra days for motel room charges and at the same time limit how much treasure i bring home.  However .. 
if i go early .. and stay late .. i will have more motel room charges .. and bring home excessive treasure.

WHAT TO DO ?!! ... WHAT TO DO ??? ......  LEMME SEE, NOW ... Nah !! ... i'll be there EARLY !!!

Too Much Treasure Is Never Enough !!!             _______________________________________  patric 

AW, CRAP !!! ..... i punched SUBMIT and i meant to hit CANCEL


----------



## rideahiggins

*Motel room*

Motel room? Many of us just campout overnight enjoying the evening sitting around the bonfire, it was to dry for one at the summer swap. Last year at the fall swap it snowed and there were people camped in tents. People just kind of laughed it off, the sun came out and it melted. It turned out to be a nice day. Also if your looking for something specific ask around someone might have it at home. You can't bring everything with you. 

And one last note. If you see something your interested in but aren't sure you want to pay what's on the price tag MAKE AN OFFER. Many times people ask/see what the price is and you tell them to make an offer they just look at you funny and walk away. The worst the seller is going to do is say no. 80-90 percent of the time a reasonable offer is accepted.


----------



## sm2501

MLC has always been a very social meet. Reason being is the long time frame. People are always coming and going, and it's a great time to spend with great friends. I hope the time frame never changes!

I'm heading from Texas on Wednesday (flying in for this one) and leave Ohio on Sunday. 2nd favorite meet of the year, spring MLC being #1.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale

*I Agree*



sm2501 said:


> MLC has always been a very social meet. Reason being is the long time frame. People are always coming and going, and it's a great time to spend with great friends. I hope the time frame never changes!
> 
> I'm heading from Texas on Wednesday (flying in for this one) and leave Ohio on Sunday. 2nd favorite meet of the year, spring MLC being #1.




I Agree See you there.


----------



## bikeboy1340

*Anxiously Waiting*

I have been to a number of MLC meets and had fun at all of them.  As sm2501 mentioned, a great social event.  I have met many nice people at these meets.  As far as early arrivals, Larry, Harvey and Lisa don't seem to mind.  There is usually enough good stuff to go around for all.  I have never went as early as Tuesday, but do show up on Thursday.  Maybe, I need to rethink my plans.  As noted in an earlier post, the early bird DOES get the worm.  I hope to meet more CABErs at this meet so I can put faces with names.


----------



## JOEL

Hey Chris, Don't you have a van? Pick up an air mattress from Walmart and you will have a rolling hotel room. 

I get there early not only to get the deals but to hang out and socialize. And after an 11 hour drive I don't want to get back in the car for a few days...


----------



## TheFizzer

I will be there on Saturday morning so maybe I will get some deals too if people don't wanna drag the stuff back home with them & would rather just get rid of it.  Hopefully it's not a bunch of people getting there early, buying stuff cheap & then putting it for sale at their spot with a jacked up price on it.


----------



## rlhender

Here are a few of the goodies I will be bringing, Should have plenty to last for three days

Rick


----------



## TheFizzer

rlhender said:


> Here are a few of the goodies I will be bringing, Should have plenty to last for three days
> 
> Rick




How much are you asking for the bike with the brick red tires & also the copper colored schwinn?


----------



## rlhender

$300 on the Higgins and $800 on the copper jag


----------



## blasterracing

*Memory Lane*

How much is it to set up and sell at Memory Lane?  Do they have people parking you, or do you just pull in, park and pay inside?  I have always attended as a buyer, but never as a seller.  I might just bring some Shelby bikes/ parts and some muscle bikes/parts.  Need to make some room at the house.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## sm2501

blasterracing said:


> How much is it to set up and sell at Memory Lane?  Do they have people parking you, or do you just pull in, park and pay inside?  I have always attended as a buyer, but never as a seller.  I might just bring some Shelby bikes/ parts and some muscle bikes/parts.  Need to make some room at the house.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim




Spaces are quite reasonble, I think $20 or $25.00 each.


----------



## JOEL

You don't need a reservation, there's plenty of space. Bring those Shelbys out!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

Heres what i an bringing,

x 5


----------



## bike

*Just*



HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Heres what i an bringing,View attachment 71047x 5




Snackin?????


----------



## blasterracing

*Memory Lane*

Bringing a couple of Shelbys to sell, but mainly parts and several muscle bikes such as Swing bikes.  The boss says it's time to make room in the basement and pay off some of our drag racing debt!!!

Tim Newmeyer
Shelby, Ohio


----------



## tobytyler

*come earley*

hey if people want to get there earley more power to them no reason to be jealous one of the perks of living in ohio is the bicycle history and the swap meet we pay our dues putting up with winter bringing this 54 goodyear double eagle to maybe trade for colson or roadmaster see you friday toby tyler cleveland home of roadmaster


----------



## rebirthbikes

*Have to agree*

I lived within 15 miles of Memory Lane for the First 18 years of my life and two more years later on in life. Hence my reasoning for showing up three days early. Putting up with the lake blown winters breeze makes it all worth while come swap meet time.

Sorry, I probably should have stated the fact that I lived so closely in my last post. Didn't mean to upset anyone. 

AND if you have the time and the gas money, this swap never disappoints!!! That's a promise, I'm just sorry I won't be able to make this year... I was looking forward to meeting all of you.
I was even going to wear a shirt that had "Hello my name is Rebirthbikes!" on it!!!!

judd


----------



## rideahiggins

*Swapmeet*

I went yesterday (thursday) and the vendor spaces were maybe half full and more were arriving as I left for the evening. Friday shows rain but it supposed to end by 10:00 in the morning according to weather.com. Theres is a lot more wood wheeled stuff than usual. Should be good friday after and saturday.


----------



## Balloontyre

*More people More active today*

Several more bike loads arrived late Thurs and today.   Pickin was good too.


----------



## blasterracing

*Memory Lane*

Had a great time today.  Sold a few Shelby bikes, and some parts, got to talk to some old friends and make a few new ones.  May go back again tomorrow if the weather clears out.

TIM


----------



## jdbryant

*Looking for early original paint Schwinns Saturday morning*

I'll be there early Saturday with cash and trading material. Any early OG paint schwinns around?


----------



## tobytyler

just got back from memory swap picked up a few items not a lot of pre war or baloons there nothing really caught my eye. i did see a couple of nice paint schwinns there.good luck toby tyler


----------



## jdbryant

*memory lane saturday*

Came back with a decent original paint phantom with a front brake and a few Schwinn odds and ends.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*Sorry i couldn't be there!*

Sorry i couldn't be there!
Only the second fall and spring show i missed
in twenty two years. Glad to hear of all
the good experiences and enjoyed the pics on other
post with new pics.
Wes pinchot
fender doctor


----------



## rlhender

Here are a few of the items I got from the meet, I had a great time and enjoyed hanging out with old and new friends. I picked up a pretty nice 20" DX tank and a couple 24" guards.. on the way home I stopped by another bike shop that was in the process of moving and hit them at the right time, I left there with 12 more bikes and some parts, Elgin twin, columbia, monark silver kings, schwinns and a few others. I will post pics in a day or two..

Rick


----------



## Mercury37

I went today as well, bought a few parts, a horn, tail light still in original package (cool), Schwinn World head badge  and a couple other small parts.  A good time for me as usual.  Next year is right around the corner in April!  That is always my favorite show for some reason.


----------



## Flat Tire

Had a great time!  Most of the regulars were there and the weather wasnt bad at all.....sold the 3 bikes I took and bought some nice parts too, but then I sold some of the parts to friends who needed them more than me, oh well.... Better they go on a friends bike than on my wall... Big thanks to Nate for bringing a part I been looking for, didnt even charge me, but I think I owe him lunch or something.............


----------



## npence

Not a problem Don glad you could use it. Just remember me next time you have something I need like those shaft drive parts.


----------



## bikeboy1340

*Good Times Rollin'*

Got back from MLC last night.  Got there Thurs.  As always, Great times good people.  Sold quite a bit of stuff.  The best went as soon as I pulled in, straight off the truck.  Picked up some stuff I needed also.  Got to meet up with a bunch of friends and made some new ones.  The weather wasn't terrible but less than desirable.  Thursday was nice.  Cooled down Friday with some rain.  Saturday was chilly also.  A lot of vendors and stuff at this meet, not quite as big as the spring show but not far from it.  I had a great time and was happy to catch up with some friends.  Chomping at the bit for the spring show to get here.  I want to give Larry, Harvey and Lisa a big THANK YOU for making these meets possible.  I absolutely love their shows.  I hope to see all in the spring and until then, KEEP THE GOOD TIMES ROLLIN', Andy.


----------



## jpromo

Had a good time as usual. I was only able to swing by for a few hours Friday morning but managed to do a little bit of damage to my wallet. Pretty modest score includes what's left of a '53-4 Panther. I must love the search for parts but this will be my winter project as I have very nearly run out of bikes to work on. Looking for original parts to bring her back to life, black and chrome tank, orange and black chainguard, black Rocket Ray, correct seat. Will trade chainguard and Phantom seat towards correct stuff or I'll just buy outright. Rides excellent as-is.

Other than that, I landed some neat hub parts. A fellow had a few boxes of oddball hub stuff. Found something I didn't realize I was looking for in a New Departure DD shell to make my two-speed setup all correct. An NOS or possibly rechromed Model A brake arm. And something just because I'd never heard of it in ND Model H guts.


----------



## TheFizzer

That's the first time I've ever been to Memory Lane & the store was awesome!!!!!!!!  I got there on Saturday & did not buy a single thing in the swap area, most everyone was gone by then.


----------

